# Mit Trutta Flex auf Meerforelle!?



## troutmaster69 (21. Februar 2007)

moin moin

wollte mal wissen ob es boardies gibt, die es schon mal mit trutta flex auf mefo probiert haben ;+
wäre doch vorteilhaft, weil das teil auf der hauptschnur läuft (wenig ausschteiger)!?



gruß, troutmaster


----------



## Living Dead (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mit Trutta Flex auf Meerforelle!?*



troutmaster69 schrieb:


> moin moin
> 
> wollte mal wissen ob es boardies gibt, die es schon mal mit trutta flex auf mefo probiert haben ;+
> wäre doch vorteilhaft, weil das teil auf der hauptschnur läuft (wenig ausschteiger)!?
> ...



Link?


----------



## Fischbox (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mit Trutta Flex auf Meerforelle!?*

Ich denke er meint die Teile, die in diesem Thema besprochen werden..|kopfkrat 

Ich habe mit Trutta Flex definitiv noch nicht gefischt.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mit Trutta Flex auf Meerforelle!?*

Morgen !

Ob man das so pauschalisieren sollte ? Sicherlich sind Durchlaufköder eine gute Wahl .. allerdings wird es ohne Aussteiger dennoch nicht 100%ig laufen.
Apex oder Grizzlys bringen auch ab & an Aussteiger.
Es sollte meiner Meinung nach eher auf die Hakenwahl geachtet werden.
Gerade für die Drillinge sollten meiner Meinung nach NUR Excaliburs an die Schnur kommen. Durch die speziel konzipierte Form drehen sich die Haken bei einem Biss förmlich & sitzen enorm sicher.
Wenn der Fisch einmal richtig sitzt, gibt es nahezu keine Aussteiger mehr, denn diesen Haken abzuschütteln, bedarf es schon etwas mehr, als Kopfschütteln oder Springen.
Jedoch gibt es bei Einzelhakenködern wie Apex keine wirklichen Alternativen.
Die Haken sollten auf alle Fälle immer scharf gehalten werden & über einen möglichst breit abstehenden Widerhaken verfügen.

mfg
basti


----------



## troutmaster69 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mit Trutta Flex auf Meerforelle!?*

moin moin


@Living Dead

sorry, hier der link zu dem besagten durchlauf-blinker.
http://www.grejonline.dk/default.php?vis=vare&kat_id=48&l1=34&l2=48&l3=&v_id=5460


@Fischbox

soll ja ne superwaffe für große forellen sein 


@MeRiDiAn

hab mich schon mal mit einem erfahrenen tf angler unterhalten, der hatte genau die gleiche meinung wie du.
kannst du mir einen link zun den besagten haken schicken?



grüße, troutmaster


----------



## MeRiDiAn (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mit Trutta Flex auf Meerforelle!?*



troutmaster69 schrieb:


> @MeRiDiAn
> 
> hab mich schon mal mit einem erfahrenen tf angler unterhalten, der hatte genau die gleiche meinung wie du.
> kannst du mir einen link zun den besagten haken schicken?


Kann ich Troutmaster 

HIER

mfg
basti


----------



## troutmaster69 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mit Trutta Flex auf Meerforelle!?*

danke basti #6

gruß, janni


----------



## Tullamore (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mit Trutta Flex auf Meerforelle!?*

moin ich halte von den wobbler nich viel... anders gesagt ich find ihn *******...


----------



## troutmaster69 (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mit Trutta Flex auf Meerforelle!?*



Tullamore schrieb:


> moin ich halte von den wobbler nich viel... anders gesagt ich find ihn *******...




|kopfkrat wobbler???????


----------



## MeRiDiAn (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mit Trutta Flex auf Meerforelle!?*

*@Troutmaster* .. hier siehst Du die Hooks mal in Aufnahme ..











Durch die Anordnung in gewundener Form, schraubt sich der Drilling regelrecht ein & sitzt wirklich sehr gut. Ein Abschütteln gelingt ebenfalls nur erschwert, denn entgegen eines normalen Drillings, wo nur eine geradlinige Zugkraft benötigt wird, um die geradlinigen steifen Einzelhaken herauszuziehen/-schütteln, funktioniert das eben bei jenen Xcaliburs nicht so reibungslos.
Hier wird eine seitliche Zugkraft benötigt, um die Einzelhakenglieder zu lösen.
Zudem sind die Drillinge enorm spitz & sauber gearbeitet !

Kosten allerdings in größeren Größen ab #1 eine ganz gehörige Summe.
Sollten also wirklich nur an möglichst verlustfreien Ködern angebracht werden.

mfg
basti


----------



## troutmaster69 (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mit Trutta Flex auf Meerforelle!?*

moin moin

@MeRiDiAn

vielen dank für deine hilfe :m 
sieht ja wirklich erfolgsversprechend aus deine kombo :vik:


mfg, janni


----------



## MeRiDiAn (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mit Trutta Flex auf Meerforelle!?*

..war sie auch .. allerdings nicht unbedingt o. zwingend für Forelle geeignet. 

basti


----------



## MefoProf (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mit Trutta Flex auf Meerforelle!?*

Wie ist der Grizzly denn so? Hab den zu Weihnachten geschenkt bekommen, aber noch nicht ausprobieren können. Fischt du den so oder mit der "Spirale"?


----------



## MefoFan (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mit Trutta Flex auf Meerforelle!?*

Moin,
ich finde Trutta-Flex DurchlaufBLINKER sind Top !!! :l  Sie sind immer eine gute Wahl, sowohl für das Fischen auf Meerforelle als auch am ---->>>P&T See :vik:  ---->>>   <°)((((>< .

Obwohl ich aber sagen muß das sie von der Fängigkeit her, speziell auf Meerforelle oder Dorsch , nicht viel besser sind als andere Köder. 
Was allerdings stimmt, man(n) hat weniger Austeiger als mit "normalen" Blinkern. Gerade am Ende des Drills, wenn sich der Fisch in kurzer Distanz zur Rutenspitze befindet, machen sich die Vorteile bemerkbar. Durch die Schläge und das Winden des Fisches an der Wasseroberfläche wird der Durchlaufblinker immer so ca.20-30cm an der Hauptschnur nach oben geworfen und entlastet so den Haken im Fischmaul |kopfkrat !?

Ich persönlich fische sie immer mit Einzelhaken, da sitzt fast jeder Fisch.


Der absolute Knaller am P&T, aber das ist ´ne andere Baustelle :g .

Leider gibt es sie hier nicht zukaufen, aber morgen in 4 Wochen geht´s ab nach Fünen. Dort gibt es sie bei jedem Tackle-Dealer,
So nu´hab ich aber ´ne Blase am Zeigefinger... 

Gruß MefoFan


----------



## troutmaster69 (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mit Trutta Flex auf Meerforelle!?*

moin moin

@MefoFan

erstmal danke für deine meinung  #6 
eine nette auswahl an tf-blinkern hast du, schon mal ne mefo damit abgehakt?
hab gehört, dass es tf auch in plastik-körper giebt, schon mal gesehen?
ich hab gesucht und gesucht, aber nichts gefunden!?


ich werde es auf jeden fall auch mit trutta flex auf mefo ausprobieren. hab mir schon diverse blinker bis 20g besorgt.

gruß, troutmaster


----------



## MefoFan (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mit Trutta Flex auf Meerforelle!?*



troutmaster69 schrieb:


> moin moin
> 
> @MefoFan
> 
> ...




Jooohhha, Mefo und Rebofo auf TF - das kommt vor ... 
TruttaFlex in Kunstoff ? Nee weder gesehen noch was davon gehört.
Ich kenne nur noch von Jack Rapid (Hersteller oder Vertreiber vom Original Stripper ? )einen Durchlaufwobbler aus Kunststoff, der fliegt aber bescheiden. Er wird auch zum schleppen benutzt.


----------



## troutmaster69 (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mit Trutta Flex auf Meerforelle!?*

moin moin


@MefoFan

nochmals danke für deine tipps und anregungen :m
werde sie sicherlich beherzigen und nach meinen ersten erfahrungen bericht erstatten!


@all

noch jemand mit erfahrung trutta flex & meerforelle ;+



gruß, troutmaster


----------



## MeRiDiAn (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mit Trutta Flex auf Meerforelle!?*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Wie ist der Grizzly denn so? Hab den zu Weihnachten geschenkt bekommen, aber noch nicht ausprobieren können. Fischt du den so oder mit der "Spirale"?


Guten Morgen Prof !

Der Grizzly ist, wie auch auf den Bildern erkennbar, ein Durchlaufwobbler.
Hat aber absolut keine Eigenaktion !
Daher kann er NUR in Verbindung mit Dodgern oder Flashern gefischt werden.
Erhältlich in 2 Größen .. besitzt er Stabilisatorgewichte im Inneren, welche gleichzeitig auch als Rasseln fungieren.
Der Köder steht im Wasser IMMER aufrecht.

Ich weiss leider nicht, was Du mit "Spirale" meinst !?

mfg
basti


----------



## MefoProf (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mit Trutta Flex auf Meerforelle!?*

Ich weiss jetzt leider nicht mehr genau wie das Ding im Fachchinesisch heisst. Bin (noch) nicht so bewandert im Schleppangeln. Ist aber so eine Tauchscheibe die den Grizzly im Wasser wie eine Spirale kreisen lässt.

So war jetzt doch noch mal in der Werkstatt und habe nachgesehen. Das Ding nennt sich Roll and Troll, adjustable dodger.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mit Trutta Flex auf Meerforelle!?*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Ich weiss jetzt leider nicht mehr genau wie das Ding im Fachchinesisch heisst. Bin (noch) nicht so bewandert im Schleppangeln. Ist aber so eine Tauchscheibe die den Grizzly im Wasser wie eine Spirale kreisen lässt.
> 
> So war jetzt doch noch mal in der Werkstatt und habe nachgesehen. Das Ding nennt sich Roll and Troll, adjustable dodger.


Hy Prof !

Weiss was Du meinst .. naja, das sind eben auch im eigentlichen Sinne Lockscheiben, wie eben auch die Lockbleche, besser bekannt unter den Namen Dodger & Flasher.

Eignen tun sich Deine Roll&Trolls sicherlich .. jedoch bleibe ich bei den herkömmlichen Lockblechen.

Der Unterschied zwischen Dodger & Flasher besteht darin, dass..

Dodger: - läuft simultan & schlägt dabei nur seitlich aus, ähnlich dem Lauf eines z.B. Effzett-Blinkers.
Flasher: -läuft wie eine Spirale im Wasser, wobei er große kreisrunde Bewegungen vollführt. Der Druck auf die Rute kann sehr enorm sein. Große Flasher legen Kreisbahnen mit ca. 1m Durchmesser zurück.

Die Gemeinsamkeiten liegen darin, dass sie beide Reizbleche darstellen, die Fische aufmerksam machen sollen & kurz vor den eigentlichen Hauptköder geschaltet werden. Dieser Hauptköder hat oftmals keine Eigenaktion & ist deshalb auf das Nutzen dieser Bleche angewiesen !

In etwa selbige Funktion üben eben auch Deine genannte Spirale, wie auch verschiedene Formen von Tauchscheiben & Divern aus.

basti


----------



## MefoProf (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mit Trutta Flex auf Meerforelle!?*

Danke erstmal für die Infos. Kommt mir fast so vor, als ob das ein bisschen zuviel des Guten an Aktion ist. Muss das Teil mal antesten und schauen was die Fische dazu sagen.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mit Trutta Flex auf Meerforelle!?*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Danke erstmal für die Infos. Kommt mir fast so vor, als ob das ein bisschen zuviel des Guten an Aktion ist. Muss das Teil mal antesten und schauen was die Fische dazu sagen.


Morgen ... sei Dir mal ganz sicher, dass das für eine Forelle NICHT zuviel Aktion ist 

basti


----------

